# Postpartum pain and numbness



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I'm one week postpartum and since the birth my pelvis/lower back/butt have been stiff and sore. It doesn't hurt a lot, but it is stiff/sore enough to affect my gait when I walk. I also have a numb spot over my tailbone, I'd guess it's about 2 or 3 inches in diameter. Is this relatively normal or something I should get checked out? Oh if it makes a difference, during the birth the baby came out really fast, my body pushed her out without any help from me. Maybe her head damaged something on the way out?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I was REALLY sore for a while after my baby's birth. Your body worked hard to birth your baby - my boyfriend says its like the hardest workout you'll ever do - so its normal to be sore afterwards.

I don't know about the numb spot though.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

So I've finally realized that my tailbone is sore whenever I sit on it (it's hard to distinguish all the aches and pains), so I think I bruised my tailbone during the birth. All the other stuff is probably just normal postpartum aches and pains. I talked to my MW and she said I might have fractured my tailbone (but it doesn't hurt that bad so I think it's just bruised), but she didn't really know about the numb spot. I think I'll just wait and see if it gets better.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

you can bruise or fracture a tailbone during labour. I did!! during coached pushing on my back (NEVER AGAIN!!!) I fracture my tailbone. it hurt BADLY! and it was sore for weeks.

motrin or arnica should help ease it. and of course don't run any marathons anytime soon









oh! and if you had an epidural by any chance, the numbness can stem from that. I still have spots of numbness from mine 4.5 yrs later!


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Yeah it's weird cause I actually delivered on my knees, and she came out really fast, and no epidural. Maybe my tailbone got bruised and something swelled up and is affecting some nerves.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah that is likley.... can you visit a chiropractor? one that specializes in woman's care would be best. it can make ALL of the difference!


----------

